# syslog-ng warning

## meulie

Hi all!

I just upgraded syslog-ng 2.0.9 -> 2.1.3, and now I get the following error when starting:

```
* Starting syslog-ng ...

Persistent configuration file is in invalid format, ignoring;                        [ ok ]
```

Does anyone here know about changes in the configuration file format between 2.0.x & 2.1.x?

----------

## jenkler

nope same here, we need to look into this :D

EDIT: now its gone? Restarted the service but now it seams to work, can someone tell us why?

/J

----------

## meulie

When I Google "Persistent configuration file is in invalid format" (with quotes) I get no hits whatsoever, so this must be a recent thing...

----------

## jenkler

"Persistent configuration file is in invalid format, ignoring;"

If you do this:

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng pause

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng start

does the error fly away ?

----------

## aztech

I'm having the same "problem" with this.

...

Correction, I HAD the same problem when running "syslog-ng restart"

But now after doing a syslog-ng stop && syslog-ng start, the problem

is gone. .. All works fine =)

----------

## meulie

 *aztech wrote:*   

> Correction, I HAD the same problem when running "syslog-ng restart"
> 
> But now after doing a syslog-ng stop && syslog-ng start, the problem
> 
> is gone. .. All works fine =)

 

Same here... Weird...

----------

## libertytrek

Same here...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## selig

When the system boots up, the error gets displayed... when I stop and start syslog-ng, the error is still there but when I pause and start it, it is gone. Really strange.  :Confused: 

----------

## user

Hi,

syslog-ng increase syslog-ng.persist internal version flag.

After first re-load it is fixed/updated.

So no worry.

before:

```

# cat /var/lib/syslog-ng.persist 

SLP1affile_sd_curpos(/proc/kmsg)0

```

after:

```

# cat /var/lib/syslog-ng.persist 

SLP2affile_sd_curpos(/proc/kmsg)0

```

----------

